# For those who work for AMR...



## jedirye (Nov 15, 2006)

How was the physical agility test? What does it involve? I recently applied and after they do a background check, etc. they'll schedule me for interviews. If all goes well, I'll officially be hired December 4th. Then again, if all goes well... The lady on the phone had me worried about lifting 140 pounds. I'm gonna go to the gym and see what that's like, to see if that's even physically possible for me. I'm 5'9 myself and weight about 150-160, so that's pretty much lifting my body weight. She mentioned how I lift it from the floor to my waist and then from my waist to my chest, but I think it's an awkard shape as well. Any advice on the interview process as a whole? I think there is a written test also but I'm not sure.

Thanks!

-rye


----------



## BrandoEMT (Nov 16, 2006)

Trust me, lift weights anyway to be in shape otherwise you'll hurt yourself in this job.  For some reason our corp. says it's too much liability to get us exercise equipment and better to let us turn into goo.  The goo factor allows for more injuries and sick time/workers comp time...oh well, my ranting for tonight.  Good luck with the agility test, mine was cake but I don't work for AMR...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 16, 2006)

Usually most services "weight test" are weights lifted to waist level, then some require to be able then want you to be able to at least push up to chest. Many use weights on stretchers etc... 

If you are unable to lift a little over 100 pounds, you will have a hard time in the field. Proper lifting techniques using your legs, back kept vertically, and being in shape is essential and not just lip service in EMS. Most of the patients anymore are > 200 pounds and most of the lifting are not limited to lifting rather than pulling them from stretcher to bed, pulling patients up in bed, lifting spinal boards etc... Lifting is a major part of our job and one cannot escape it, no matter how medically educated you are. 

R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 16, 2006)

my amr lift test consisted of varying amt of weight up to 140 total in a milk crate lifted from the floor to a waist high platform. from there back the floor. then from the ground to the waist , up 3 stairs and down x3 then back to the floor. it was a ball busting test that had my quads screaming in agony and my hands shaking when i was done. i know a girl, hired same time i was that was 5'1", may be 5'2" and weighed all of 100 lbs soking wet. she managed to pass it. however she was also drop dead gorgeous and had a male chiro doing her exam..........

dont stress too much about it. it sucks but can be done


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi! for the most part it is a test to see if you can do the job, the test has you lifting weights, in various settings, i.e. going up and down a set if 4 steps, to simulate  going up and down a flight of stairs with the head end of a gurney. they call it a ERGO lift.  The tester strats out with light weights and progresses to the max weight that you must be able to lift.  If possible can you talk to somebody local that has taken the test? that way you have a better idea of what to expect.  Always work out, it will save your back ! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2006)

Lift Test?

Huh?

They don't do that around here.... however RidRyder describes what I've heard some of the tests to be.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 16, 2006)

Dunno how the test is as it seems to vary depending on where you are, but a regular gym routine is something you should probably consider anyway. Exercise is good!


----------



## premedtim (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah I started working out last week and I haven't even started the EMT course yet. I figure that I might as well get as much of a head start as possible since I've had back injuries before and they're anything but pleasant.


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 17, 2006)

My friend, you're in luck. I just took the test about 12 hours ago (and have the darn bruises to prove it...)

You will be put through two rounds of weights, the first round being much, much lighter than the second. You will first lift the weights from the ground to a box. The next is lifting the weights from a tall box and lowering to a lower one. The third is lifting the weight from the lower box up to a height of 40". The last is lifting the weights and going up and down three stairs three times.

The second rounds increases weight dramatically. You have three tries per station.

The weight carrier is very, very awkward, and if you are not inclined to have upper body strength (like me) the rig tends to hit your thighs (i.e. the bruises.)

Good luck on them, don't give up. (By the way, I'm 5'3" and was lifting my body weight and then some...and when I say lifting, I mean killing myself trying to...but I passed, so that's good.)


----------



## jedirye (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I appreciate all the responses! 
To the person above me, where does this 140lbs come in though? Am I actually walking around with 140lbs up and down the steps?? 
I handed in my application to AMR the 6th and they hadn't called me back in over a week so I gave them a call a couple days ago and that's where she gave me a little more information. When she gives me dates for interviews then that is when I will ask more questions. By the way, any tips on the interviewing process? I also hear there's a test also.

-rye


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 17, 2006)

The test is a mini practical. Be familiar with medicals, traumas, and how to work things such as O2 tanks. The interview is, well, I don't know. I was never actually interviewed...don't ask me how, because I really don't know. -shrugs-

And with the weight thing, here is more or less the progression. For the first round, he first test is at 40#, the next is at I believe 90#, then something like 75# (can't remember), and the last is at 90#. For the second round, the first is at 120#, the next is 140#, the third is around 120#, and the last is 120#. The tests in order are, again, lift from ground to box, lift from high box to low box, lift from box to 40" mark, then lift from ground and walk up and down stairs.

And for the fitness testing, you don't do it until you receive your hire letter. Once you receive the letter, you must do the following: a fitness/drug test within 2 weeks of the receipt date, the orientation ("the Academy" which includes driving) and FTO time.


----------



## jedirye (Nov 18, 2006)

Okay okay okay, I just talked with my friend who was helping me get the job and he says I'll fairly easily pass the physical part. Now this leaves the technical information part. Keep in mind I graduated top in class, but it's been four months since I've even used any of this information, let alone talk about it. Any areas I should specifically focus on? I've been taking notes in with me to work that go over everything so I will know it fairly well, but there's only so much those notes cover. What situations/practicals did they have? The one for my EMT class alone made it hard to sleep the nights before it, although in the end I did great somehow.

THANKS!

-rye


----------



## RescueRandy (Nov 20, 2006)

jedirye said:


> Okay okay okay, I just talked with my friend who was helping me get the job and he says I'll fairly easily pass the physical part. Now this leaves the technical information part. Keep in mind I graduated top in class, but it's been four months since I've even used any of this information, let alone talk about it. Any areas I should specifically focus on? I've been taking notes in with me to work that go over everything so I will know it fairly well, but there's only so much those notes cover. What situations/practicals did they have? The one for my EMT class alone made it hard to sleep the nights before it, although in the end I did great somehow.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> -rye



As an FTO and tester I can speak only for myself, but most of the people testing won't give you a hard time. You need to relax first, and then if you show you have knowledge and can do it then you will have no trouble. Most people have far more trouble with the physical part of the testing, so don't worry, but don't think it's too simple either. You'll do fine.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 20, 2006)

Generally a good idea to review the 'normal' numbers.  H/R for adults and kids, B/P's, Glucose, O2-sat.  

Also, a good hint given to me by a college professor was "Go for the low hanging fruit first" zip through the test and answer all the easy questions that you absolutely know the answers to. That guarantees that you don't get stuck on a toughie and run out of time to answer questions you knew.


----------



## jedirye (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I appreciate everyone's help! AMR called me yesterday (just got the message today though) so I'll give them a call back because they want to set up an interview. I am so hyped. I think going from "Walmart cashier" to "EMT" and having the sweet uniform that goes along with working at AMR will make me love this job for a long long time. Now, I really have no qualms about being a walmart cashier either (I've grown so many friends on my shift it's crazy) but I'm at that point in my life where I need to move on from this entry level job.

Thanks guys, I'll let you know how the interview goes!

-rye


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 22, 2006)

jedirye said:


> I think going from "Walmart cashier" to "EMT" and having the sweet uniform that goes along with working at AMR will make me love this job for a long long time. Now, I really have no qualms about being a walmart cashier either



I really really hope that you're excited about more than just the uniform and getting out of Wal-Mart.


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> I really really hope that you're excited about more than just the uniform and getting out of Wal-Mart.


AMR does have nice uniforms. Expensive, but nice!


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Jon said:


> AMR does have nice uniforms. Expensive, but nice!



Hehe, yeah, they are. But our division is unionized, so we don't have to pay for anything...except dues...


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 23, 2006)

Jon said:


> AMR does have nice uniforms. Expensive, but nice!



Maybe he can pick up one from Wal-Mart. ;-) Hey, Wal-mart is getting into discount drugs.. how long before they start a discount EMS service?


----------



## jedirye (Nov 23, 2006)

Walmart is actually going to start enacting a uniform policy as well (khaki pants and a navy blue shirt).

Well I had my interview and it was actually very informal, but still went very well. I pretty much just have to pass my physical agility test and drug test and I'm pretty much hired! 

-rye


----------



## Jon (Nov 24, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Hehe, yeah, they are. But our division is unionized, so we don't have to pay for anything...except dues...


We are issued ours as well... but I looked into getting more pants, because they are the best fitting, most comfortable EMS pants I've seen (except for BDU's).... almost $70 a pair... So I just wear my issued uniform pants at the vollie squad sometimes 

As for union - what union are you guys with?
How expensive are dues?
There is rumors of a union vote coming up locally.


----------



## fyrdog (Nov 24, 2006)

Didn't someone in the midwest get caught selling his AMR BDU pants on Ebay?


----------



## jedirye (Nov 28, 2006)

*Holy heck*

I took my PAT today and let me tell you, "tough" cannot even begin to describe it. The first part was three minutes of stepping on and off a cube to a certain "beat" which got a little draning towards the end, I must admit. Then lifting the weights to and fro things. Lifting from the floor was difficult because you had to get down so low. The second to last part was lifting the *140lbs* from this 1ft or 2ft cube on the ground to this mark on the wall (which was about to my abdomen/chest). That took a few attempts and I actually questioned if I was going to make it, because after that I still wasn't even done. Regardless, my arms lifted as much as they could and somehow I managed to pass it. Last was lifting freaking 120lbs from the floor to my abdoment and then up and down three steps three times. I was like soaked when I got out of there but was so happy I passed. Now when I go into orientation I need to check out some of the girls that passed that because you seriously need muscle for it. I'm not even exaggerating....


Oh well, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ^_^ 

-rye


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 28, 2006)

But you passed, and that's what counts!  Congratulations, and let us know when you're ready to go shopping for a navy blue shirt and a nice pair of khaki's  .  Believe me, there will be days when you will dream of Wal-Mart, but it will pass.  Good luck in your new job and let us know what it's like.


----------



## prizonmedik (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't understand this one.  Lifting is what the stretcher fetchers (FF's) are for.


----------



## Jon (Nov 30, 2006)

prizonmedik said:


> I don't understand this one.  Lifting is what the stretcher fetchers (FF's) are for.


or us BLS-types (Basic Lifting Service).

Jon


----------

